# Big Pharma attempting to corner the market on medical marijuana



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Big Pharma attempting to corner the market on medical marijuana (NaturalNews) As DEA raids and IRS harassment continue on state-approved medical marijuana, Big Pharma eyes the profitability of cannabis and prepares to muscle in, using its lobbyists and government connections to ensure a monopoly on legal sales of the drug. In early April of 2011, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

